# Should we complain?? Incorrect results



## lizi659 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hello there...

We're new to this and wondering if any one can help!!

Two years ago my DH sperm test results were discussed with his Gp as 40 million.
Now, his Sperm test results say 'No sperm seen'.
We discussed both these results with 'MY' Gp recently, and she looked back on his 2009 results and found that actually it said then, there was also 'No sperm seen'.

The set up or lay out for these results are very misleading. They show the Microscopy results of what the actually are, Then,  the Normal reference range Guide, So the average.

So The first GP has read the Reference guide and missed the small section for comments where it says NO sperm seen Azoospermic.

'No sperm seen' (very important part) is not highlighted or made obvious at all... so much so, that even the registrar at our first appointment also almost missed it because its almost hidden amongst all the results that say normal. 

So Basically for the last two years we've been messing around with our local hospital (which we've now been told our GP's don't use any more because they're not a fertility unit)  Thinking all this time it was me having problems, when really my DH is azoospermic but we had no idea because we were told incorrect results, pretty much because of the way our hospital laid out a simple piece of paper!
So my question is How many other poor couples has this happened to or will it happen to in the future??
I feel like we should make some sort of complaint so they change they're misleading information to prevent future patients receiving false information.
We've had a number of other problems with our local hospital, but now we're with the Jessop clinic and finally feel we're in the right place.
We're angered by these mistakes that have been made and We wont get those two years back but most importantly we want to stop them being made for any one else.
Any idea's where or with who we should raise this issue??

Sorry to waffle on!!! 
Thanks for listening xx L and D xx


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi lizi


I'd definately complain about being given the wrong results. If they'd told you azoospermia 2 years ago by now you could already have the baby that you want. Maybe write to your pct?


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Perhaps a letter of advice for how they present results with urs highlighted and explained so others don't suffer. How very frustrating for u.

Kay xxx


----------



## pinkcat (Dec 3, 2008)

Welcome to FF, Lizi ! This is a great website for support, information, laughter and friendship. It helped me a great deal throughout my treatment. Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help.

I agree that it's definately worth putting in a letter of complaint. How very frustrating for you 

Here are some links I think you may find helpful

Male factors
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=35.0

ICSI
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=31.0

Yorkshire - where you will also find a thread for Jessops clinic
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=256.0

Fertility Information Guides 
click here

You may want to start a diary of your fertility journey 
click here

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi". 
click here

The What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) thread will give you some info on how to navigate the site 
click here

We have a live chat room where you can meet other members, take part in themed chat events and gain a wealth of information from people who are or have been dealing with infertilty. New member chat is at 8pm on Wednesday, where we can introduce you to other members, show you around the chat room and help with any queries you may have both in the chat room and on the boards. Please take a look at the calendar and of course our Chat Zone: click here

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support and information.

Best of luck!



Pinkcat


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

Hi Lizi
A similar thing happened to us.  Our first SA done through the GP came back as a low overall count but those that were present had 'normal' motility and mobility.  Our GP just read the bit that said 'normal'.  On this basis he referred us to a gynae rather than the IVF clinic, we had nine wasted rounds of clomid which was never going to work.  When we had exhausted all the gynae could do for us they referred us to the IVF clinic.  Even they didn't discover the problem straight away as they didn't do a repeat SA, they just relied on us telling them the GP said everything was normal.    I would say overall the mix up cost us 18 months - we waited three months to see the gynae, then 9 months of clomid then 6 months waiting for an IVF clinic appointment.  Very annoying and of course for some patients an extra few months may mean they miss out on funding at all.


I try and tell everyone on here to get their SA results in a print out form and take them away with you.  GPs are generally not qualified to interpret the results.  It is shocking to hear this simple mistake repeatedly happens, its not good enough.


----------



## lizi659 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hey there...

Thankyou for your replys every one.... its really nice to finally be in a place where I dont feel like its just 'us against them' all the time!
FF really is a life line! 
Your advice is very much apprieciated and has definatey given me the support i was looking for x

Thankyou once again

God Bless xxx


----------



## MysticMo (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi 

Just saw this and whilst you def should complain, think your complaint is more with your local hospital rather than your GP.  GPs aren't specialists, although should be able to interpret basic results.  But the department at the hospital should have looked at the results which would have come with the referral.  They clearly didn't read the referral properly, which was crucial.  They also should have arranged another sample!  It wont change what you've been through, but hopefully it will stop anyone else having the same experience!

I've just complained to my fertility centre after months of poor treatment!

Good luck

M x


----------



## George2013 (Oct 22, 2013)

Hello There,

Sorry for the unfortunate experience you had.  Did you complain ?
Where did you complain and what response did you get ? We always read about how corrupt the system in Ukraine and do not expect any responsible organization to handle any kind of complaints . But if you come across any such organization I will greatly appreciate sharing your information and experience. We so far took the view that it is a big gamble to do anything in Ukraine  If you are lucky you are lucky. If you are not lucky just try to forget your experience as there is nothing you can do. Even if you are cheated.


----------

